# I just spread Urea in the dark over wet grass from dew...



## john5246 (Jul 21, 2019)

Time to find out if it's true about why you shouldn't apply Urea to wet grass.
I watered it down for 5mins right away. It's supposed to rain by 11am. I wonder how this will go.


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

You supposed to apply it to wet grass and water it in


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Buffalolawny said:


> You supposed to apply it to wet grass and water it in


Not ideal to apply to wet grass.


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

UREA NITROGEN FERTILISER FOR LAWNS
Nitrogen is vital for plant growth and it is taken from the soil in mineral form. It is then converted to plant protein to improve growth, vibrancy and strength. Urea fertiliser is placed on the surface of the soil, the area is watered heavily, and the chemical reaction converts it to ammonium bicarbonate. This is an efficient way to provide your lawn the most nitrogen at the lowest cost.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Buffalolawny said:


> You supposed to apply it to wet grass and water it in


Applying to wet grass can lead to the prills sticking to the grass blade leaves and cause burning. Definitely best to apply when the lawn in dry and then water in.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Buffalolawny said:


> UREA NITROGEN FERTILISER FOR LAWNS
> Nitrogen is vital for plant growth and it is taken from the soil in mineral form. It is then converted to plant protein to improve growth, vibrancy and strength. Urea fertiliser is placed on the surface of the soil, the area is watered heavily, and the chemical reaction converts it to ammonium bicarbonate. This is an efficient way to provide your lawn the most nitrogen at the lowest cost.


There is a difference between applying urea to wet grass and wetting the grass AFTER you have applied urea. Your quote above says nothing about applying to wet grass.

You are supposed to apply to dry grass and water in. Not apply to wet grass.


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

This topic couldn't have come at a better time for me. I woke up early to wet grass and was wondering if it's fine to spray. I guess I'll go to the gym and do it later.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Biggylawns you can spray it. Trigger the irrigation right after to wash the leaves and get it into the soil and it will be fine.


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

How much to use:

General use and lawns: - Apply 45g per square metre.

Vegetables: - Apply 45g per square metre. Repeat application every 3 weeks.

Fruit trees: - Apply 200gm for each year of the tree's growth up to 2kg. (eg. 5 years old tree, apply 1kg). Apply twice per year, once in early Spring and again in early Summer.

Note - One adult handful equals approximately 50g.

How to apply:

Ensure the surface is already damp. Spread evenly over the surface and rake in lightly. Water in well immediately.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Buffalolawny that's for bare soil application. They are saying to rake it into the soil. Along as you water it in immediately, it won't matter if the grass is wet or dry.


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

@g-man

I saw posts from Pete and OSU saying for better uptake it's better to leave it on the leaf for 3 -4 hrs. Wouldn't it be better to just wait a couple hours then? I'm in no rush today. I'm already at the gym but it would be useful for future apps so I appreciate the reply.


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

Mr g-man. He stated that he watered it in 5mins after he spread it on the lawn.

Thought that was a given. Damn should have " " the water part

Gee i should stop reading the instructions on the bag


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Biggylawns it depends on your goals.

For foliar feeding (you want the nitrogen to enter the plant via the leaves), then yes, spray at a low N rate and leave for a few hours.

If you want a high rate (eg. 0.75lb of N/M) or just to spray it instead of using the spreader, then water it immediately.


----------



## john5246 (Jul 21, 2019)

Biggylawns said:


> This topic couldn't have come at a better time for me. I woke up early to wet grass and was wondering if it's fine to spray. I guess I'll go to the gym and do it later.


This will be my final urea app for this year I think so I just thought "throw 'her down"


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

Mr/Mrs Administrator/S please Delete my posts in this Thread not needed or helpful

Need to be helpful to all participants of this form and not Vent.

Thankyou


----------

